# APC b14 coilovers...



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

for some reason i stumbled upon the APC site and noticed they had coilovers for our b14's. i of course was puzzled  

so out of curiosity i emailed them and asked them about their spring rates...

this was their response:

"The Sentra coilovers has a spring rate of approximately 450lbs. in the front
and 400lbs. in the rear. This gives the car a aggressive but still street
able drive suitable for track and street use."

Ben Anguiano
APC Technical Support
909-324-6028
909-324-6085 fax.
800-594-4272 ext.6028


how does everyone feel about these coilovers?? (i didnt know APC even made suspension)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> for some reason i stumbled upon the APC site and noticed they had coilovers for our b14's. i of course was puzzled
> 
> so out of curiosity i emailed them and asked them about their spring rates...
> 
> ...


APC = A peice of crap.

i dont trust it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> APC = A peice of crap.
> 
> i dont trust it.


lol... i know that much but was wondering if the rates were pretty good.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

If those are really the spring rates then thats not horible. Little stiff to some people. You might try and find out the size of the coils and see if you can replace them with something else. I still think apc is k to the rap.

-sean


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

tein, ground control, h&r......trust those brands....dont settle for less


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> tein, ground control, h&r......trust those brands....dont settle for less


motivational, tein, or a cheap good entry level coil-over set up is the Ground Control/AGXs.... plenty of info on the setup here... just search it.


Stay away from APC, R1, Drop Zone... and anything on ebay..

Save your money and do it right the first time... take the time to research and make the right choice. Asking here is a great first step. 

Good Luck


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

GUYS dont worry! i was never even considering buying these, i was just simply asking all u guys' opinions on the spring rates. 

... i will thank all of u for looking out 

by b14 really appreciates all the people that care about her :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> "The Sentra coilovers has a spring rate of approximately 450lbs. in the front
> and 400lbs. in the rear.





whiteb14 said:


> GUYS dont worry! i was never even considering buying these, i was just simply asking all u guys' opinions on the spring rates.
> 
> :cheers:


The rates quoted you are way to stiff for B14s... but it doesn't suprised me coming from someone at APC...

300 lb./in front springs and 200-lb./in rear springs, this makes for a good all-around setup for both street and track.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I was jus thinking that, 450/400 spring rates, that's way off. The highest I've seen for a sentra is 350/300 GC coilovers and that's a reputable company. I wouldn't touch APC ANYTHING.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well if in fact those are the rates it may make sense. Rice Boys buy APC junk... Rice Boys lower there cars too much.. APC builds them with stiff rates to try to keep the Rice Boys off their bumpstops. 

What do I know though??? I drive around on Teins, not nearly as cool as APC, Dropzone, Ebay, ect "Riceovers".


----------

